# Disclosure to Women? What women want?



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

In today's society and all that's out there online and on TV is can make a guy really insecure. Especially an inexperienced guy. It seems the average penis size is between 5-7 inches long.

At 5.5 inches I always thought I was super small but I guess I am average. 

My question is, when does disclosure come in to a gf, partner etc? Obviously if a guy has a 2 inch erect penis, I'm sure a women would be a little upset if she dated a guy and then found out he only had a 2 inch penis and didn't tell her. As long as a guy is over 5 inches, is disclosure not necessary?

To most women, when does discloser come in about a guys body? I.e scars, pimples, tattoos, penis size etc.? When do women care about these things? And what do women want?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

danistly887 said:


> In today's society and all that's out there online and on TV is can make a guy really insecure. Especially an inexperienced guy. It seems the average penis size is between 5-7 inches long.
> 
> At 5.5 inches I always thought I was super small but I guess I am average.
> 
> ...


A guy who isn't insecure.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Women would rather have a guy who is a great lover with a 5.5 inch penis than a guy with an 8 incher who isn't good in bed. Trying to warn your date that you think will be a disappointment to her (penis size, pimples, etc.) is not necessary. If you are nice and fun to be around, a normal woman is not going to expect a huge unit and perfect skin in order to like/love you. Trust me on this.

You sound very self-critical. I would work on this because you are probably way more hard and judgemental of yourself than others are of you. Life's too short to not like yourself, darlin'.


----------



## danistly887 (Jun 20, 2011)

Laurae1967 said:


> Women would rather have a guy who is a great lover with a 5.5 inch penis than a guy with an 8 incher who isn't good in bed. Trying to warn your date that you think will be a disappointment to her (penis size, pimples, etc.) is not necessary. If you are nice and fun to be around, a normal woman is not going to expect a huge unit and perfect skin in order to like/love you. Trust me on this.
> 
> You sound very self-critical. I would work on this because you are probably way more hard and judgemental of yourself than others are of you. Life's too short to not like yourself, darlin'.


Thanks very much! I got it!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't try to cheat by guessing what they want. Most don't know themselves. Which woman do you seek to please? Is this "dating woman", "engaged woman", "pregnant woman", postpartum woman, married with kids woman, wrong-time-of-the-month woman, depressed woman, menapausal woman? If you're considering a long term relationship, you will meet them all and they all will need something a little different. Very few of their complaints will be about the size of your willie.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

In a nutshell, Imagine that you were to remove your clothes, and can guess that her response might be any of these, then maybe you should tell her before the clothes come off:

- Holy mother of god!!!!
- Is that legal?
- How? ... I mean what? ...Is it real?
- You never told me you were in the circus!!

Really, you are being too hard on yourself. Spend the time learning about how to use what you have.


----------



## southernmagnolia (Apr 12, 2011)

danistly887 said:


> In today's society and all that's out there online and on TV is can make a guy really insecure. Especially an inexperienced guy. It seems the average penis size is between 5-7 inches long.
> 
> At 5.5 inches I always thought I was super small but I guess I am average.
> 
> ...


Personally I can't imagine dating someone and having them disclose their penis size. :scratchhead:

Seriously, it boggles my mind. :rofl: Are we women supposed to disclose our breast size if we've been enhancing with a bra?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

In Texas it is on our drivers license. Pretty sure anyway. Maybe not. I don't know really. Maybe it is just height and weight ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> In Texas it is on our drivers license. Pretty sure anyway. Maybe not. I don't know really. Maybe it is just height and weight ...


Everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Brian. (Aug 5, 2011)

Men overestimate how much women care about their penis. Really for most women a mans penis is virtually irrelevant. It's just not something that women think about that much.


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Learn to be good with your tongue and she will never care what size your tool downstairs is!


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

if your too big they would want you smaller, if your smallish they want you bigger, if you are good in bed they tire of you  , if your bad in bed they want you to medicate to last longer, if you do stuff to help around the house they want you to man up, if you man up your an ***hole

you getting it here chief?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The time to disclose your size to a woman is the first time you have intimate, sexual, genital, contact with her.

That`s not happening for you until your wedding night.

Good luck!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

there is an Arabic proverb: women want roasted ice.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

dont worry about it dude.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is true for other women but my friends don't usually talk about the size of the penis of the man they are having sex with except once. A friend met a very nice man with a big one but it hurt when they had sex and he was a bad lover. She eventually broke it off with him. 

I would say don't talk about your size. By doing so you will appear weak and insecure. You are normal just act like it. Being an unselfish, accepting and confident lover is the more important than size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

The size of the equipment downstairs does not matter nearly as much as the size of the equipment upstairs - namely your mind and your heart. Find a woman who cares about your upstairs and it won't really matter about the size of your downstairs. Trust me.


----------



## Open4it (Sep 1, 2011)

I would not worry about penis size.

I have been with a man that had barely a mushroom cap erect.
He had excellent oral skills and let's face it, it was easy to reciprocate. Deep throating without the gag reflex. The envy of many.
He went on to marry and father children so even at his small size, it didn't work to his disadvantage.
OTOH, I've been with a man who was 12" erect (no, I'm not kidding) and it was the worst experience of my life. Again, not kidding.

It is the motion in the ocean, my Dear. 
Your partner will find out when you first get together intimately and there is no need to let her know what she's in for beforehand.
Promise.

And to add humour to your question ...
Curb Your Enthusiasm - Big Vagina - YouTube


----------



## bobdc (Sep 15, 2011)

disclosure seems odd. unless you are freakishly huge or freakishly small. so if you are between 3 and 10 inches, then i would not worry about saying anything in advance.

if asked, however, tell the truth.


----------



## oldflyguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Brian. said:


> Men overestimate how much women care about their penis. Really for most women a mans penis is virtually irrelevant. It's just not something that women think about that much.


this is true, but I am good size, so never worry....j/k

really, the LORD gave us tounges and fingers for many uses...


my wife says she loves my hands as much as my penis...


OFG


----------



## IanIronwood (Jan 7, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> A guy who isn't insecure.


Ain't no such animal. That's like saying "a woman with a good body self-image." You know something like that SHOULD exist, theoretically, but they are exceptions so rare that they prove the rule.

And any dude who's not packin' heat in his pants is going to come self-equipped with insecurities galore. That doesn't mean he hasn't found a way to counter them . . . but the insecurities don't really go away.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

IanIronwood said:


> Ain't no such animal. That's like saying "a woman with a good body self-image." You know something like that SHOULD exist, theoretically, but they are exceptions so rare that they prove the rule.
> 
> And any dude who's not packin' heat in his pants is going to come self-equipped with insecurities galore. That doesn't mean he hasn't found a way to counter them . . . but the insecurities don't really go away.


Welcome back. 
Fair enough but disclosure? As in "I did time for check fraud oh and btw, my penis is such as such inches long". Ridiculous and comes off sounding incredibly insecure. Just work with what you have or better yet buy a kama sutra book and read it.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

As long as the field gets thoroughly ploughed nobody cares how big the mule was.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I did not think of the normal insecurities about penis size that beset the average man when I made my post. You are normal in that way too. How do men handle this common insecurity? Maybe knowing an adaptive way to handle it would help.

I still think that disclosing a normal insecurity makes a person seem as if they can't handle there own s**t. That may adversely effect the relationship. I think most woman are aware of this penis anxiety anyway so, there is no need to say anything. 

If you appear to have controlled your anxiety, you will appear to be in command of your universe and thereby more sexually attractive.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont really care what a mans penis size is as long as they know how to use it...


----------



## Onedery (Sep 22, 2011)

It really doesn't matter what a man or his potential SO thinks about his sexual attributes because there's nothing he can do to change it.
If you fall within the range of accepted "average", you are good to go.
If you are much below or over that, the only thing you can constructively do is take the road of not caring what anybody else thinks because the first sentence in this reply still applies.


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Love is the answer, you know it is. Women will put up with almost anything if they're in love with you. Men love to compare, women don't - the nice ones, at least.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Open4it said:


> I've been with a man who was 12" erect (no, I'm not kidding) and it was the worst experience of my life.


I hate to tell you--I guess all the lights were off--but that was a horse.


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

Are you cross eyed and walk like John Wayne.


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

Do not be concerned with you size be concerned that you know how to use what you have, a bad lover is a bad lover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

No no E, the number on your Texas drivers license is the caliber of your hand gun, not your weener size.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Several years ago I had the brilliant idea of looking for a FWB. So dated a guy for that purpose. 
We decided we liked each other enough to do the deed ( whatever crazy criteria I had then)
what a shock I got. He was maybe less than 4" erect and girth of my middle finger.
I had been longing for that feeling during intercourse of pressure and being filled up. I could barely feel him. 
Add to that he lasted about 30 seconds and had no interest in oral or using hands etc
Obviously we didn't discuss things well enough beforehand. Tho it never occurred to me to ask his size.
In that instance I'm sorry to say, size did matter. 
In a loving relationship where we wanted to please each other then it would be different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

